# Mystery Eggs???



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nerite snail eggs. They won't hatch in freshwater, I would scrape em off.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Hard to tell the size, but I'd say unfertilized Cory eggs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

ErikO said:


> Hard to tell the size, but I'd say unfertilized Cory eggs.


May be right.. took a better look, and they look different than nerite eggs.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Nerite snail eggs. They won't hatch in freshwater, I would scrape em off.


 no don't there cory eggs. :wink:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Plant keeper said:


> no don't there cory eggs. :wink:


Haha, I didn't get a close look at first.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

nerites wont lay on glass IME, wood seems to be the choice... 
will cory eggs hatch or be predated?


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

prolly predated


eser21 said:


> nerites wont lay on glass IME, wood seems to be the choice...
> will cory eggs hatch or be predated?


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!! If they are Cory eggs what are the chances they will hatch?? And do I need to do anything to keep the other fish away. They have decreased in numbers this morning but the ones that are gone were the ones you could see through. I see about 13 this morning. Oh and I forgot..there is 1 Otto in the tank also.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

eser21 said:


> nerites wont lay on glass IME, wood seems to be the choice...


How true is this, right? Nerites will speckle driftwood in no time at all. Makes me somewhat happy they don't reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

eser21 said:


> nerites wont lay on glass IME, wood seems to be the choice...
> will cory eggs hatch or be predated?


They do lay eggs on glass my aquarium glass is covered on nerite eggs. Had to buy a special scraper  lol


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

My cories lay eggs several times a year. They use to make it to hatching all the time but would end up getting eaten soon after. Now with 6 angels in the tank they barely have a chance to stick to the glass.

I expect one pair of angels to spawn before the weekend is over and hope for the cories sake there's aquarium karma working in there. lol


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Abrium said:


> How true is this, right? Nerites will speckle driftwood in no time at all. Makes me somewhat happy they don't reproduce in freshwater.


makes me happy i got rid of them!!!


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

cblwry said:


> Thanks guys!! If they are Cory eggs what are the chances they will hatch?? And do I need to do anything to keep the other fish away. They have decreased in numbers this morning but the ones that are gone were the ones you could see through. I see about 13 this morning. Oh and I forgot..there is 1 Otto in the tank also.


They don't look fertilized to me. By now any fertilized eggs should be brown or tan indicating that there are growing fry in them.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, I don't suffer GSA so I don't know why I keep the bunch I do either.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL yeap...snails


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I read someone's signature once that said something to the following effect:

"Its a never ending battle... I bought snails to kill the snails I had and now I buy snails to feed the snails that I bought to kill my snails. It never ends....


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

zoea said:


> They do lay eggs on glass my aquarium glass is covered on nerite eggs. Had to buy a special scraper  lol


 
agreed...Wonder if I can get them FIXED? I hate all the white specs everywhere.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

If there are still eggs left move them. The other fish will have picked on the ones that are gone. Put them in a plastic cup with tank water and place them in a dark space. Forget about them for 5 days and then check on the eggs.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Abrium said:


> Yeah, I don't suffer GSA so I don't know why I keep the bunch I do either.


Not to hijack- 

If by saying 'GSA' you mean slime algae, it isn't eaten by _anything_. It's not true algae, it's bacteria. It's easily treated with Erythromycin (Maracyn).

Tommy


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

GSA - Green Spot Algae. The main reason for keeping nerites in a freshwater setting. These snails' mouth has the ability to scrape green spot algae off of tank walls and leaves and that is why we keep them.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

slime algae - cyanobacteria.


----------

